# Charlotte north carolina



## 0348970 (Mar 11, 2005)

Are there any slot car tracks in charlotte north carolina?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If you are interested in HO scale racing, we have TWO clubs here in NC. The HO SLot Car Club of NC has tracks in Mooresville, Maiden, and Winston-Salem which are all an hour or so away from Charlotte. The Mid Atlantic HO Racing Association (more of an entry-level series) holds races at two locations, Maiden and Winston-Salem, NC.
Joe's Pit Stop Raceway(www.pitstopraceway.com) is in Maiden, NC. He has three tracks set up. One is a nice Tomy road course, one is a trapizoid oval, and he has one of the new Wizzard road courses(this is a REALLY nice track to race on!!!). In fact, Joe is hosting a race event today with three seperate classes. I unfortunately have to work and will miss the festivities unless we "race" over for the 7PM event. 
I have a 27' by 5' 4 lane "road course" here at my home in W-S. The lap length is 107' and the longest straight is over 24 feet long. We(A and H Hobbies) also have a very large selection of HO cars, parts, and even a few new sets in stock. 
Check out Joe's website listed above for details on the races today. Next Sunday, March 20th, is the first race of the 2005 MAHORA season at Joe's. 
If anyone wants any additional information you can e-mail me at [email protected]

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------

